# Shadowsword Apoc Formations



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2009/03/40k-news-shadowsword-apocalypse.html

I also received some pics from WD to show too, until they're released on the Games Workshop site:


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

The Domination Force should be pretty useful if you really want to keep the Shadowsword around for the whole game.

Leinad


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats a cool idea, all the units are there for a purpose and make sense. That Iron Saint is a beast of a mini as well. Pity it was built on a FW one though.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks like a formiddable unit to have to come across. Agreed that the Iron saint looks cool, cheers for posting Syph. Always nice to have a sneek peek at the new stuff :grin:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Now they are two awesome apocalypse formations, quite a interesting mix of tanks in the domination force!


----------

